# Romping Areas for Dogs - Cascais/Sintra/Estoril



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

My dog is appartment bound. He gets daily walkies for the necessary. I would like to take him to an enclosed area (safe from traffic) so that he can run around off his leash. Are there such facilities in the Cascais/Sintra/Estoril area.

Nelinha


----------



## tracyann (Sep 24, 2009)

We are still looking for such a place for our dog. I'll let you know if we find anywhere. I did notice that a few people are letting their dogs run off lead at guincho beach which is a little way from the main road.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Tracyann,
Thanks for replying. I found a group of ladies that get togethet every Monday, we go into the Serra da Malveira and whereabouts and walk our dogs off the lead there. Last week we had 5 ladies, HD and about 7 dogs. We climbed the Serra, beautiful views we even found a snake, a "cobra de ferradura". The week before we started at Charneca and walked all the way to the Guincho Praia. The walks take about 1:30 hours to 2 hours. This Monday the walk was to be around the dam of the Rio Mula between Malveira da Serra and Penha longa, I couldn't go but the weather was horrible anyway. I'm sure you would be welcome to join us, we start at 9:00 and the organiser sends us directions on a Sunday. The group is mainly English speaking with some German and Danish being spoken as well. Most of the dogs are quite big, Alsatian, a black St Bernard type, some unidentifiable breeds and of course good old Guinness (6kilos) who thinks that he can mess around with the big boys. Give me a pm if you want more details.
Nelinha


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Apparently Guincho beach is open to dogs from mid October until summer starts.


----------

